# Nice Attitude



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

.........


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Whilst not defending Damien, I have often wondered why you feel the need the need to slag of the TTOC at every opportunity, yet you are also quite happy (as a non TTOC member) to ride on the back of all the good work the TTOC does for your own personal gratification (most recently attending Gaydon)?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

........


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to say that, in general, I find Audi owners (and that includes TT owners) somewhat unpleasant. I don't know what it says about me that I own one, but I do very much feel that some people need to get over themselves in a fairly major way. Audi's are fundamentally the same bits as other VAG group vehicles and in general, the other ones seem better built in my experience.

The best comparison I can make is with the Briskoda forums where there is very rarely a cross word between owners and it's a very happy, friendly, place to get involved in.

Here, (and I can only really all about the Mk II forums) it's totally different, where anyone who mods a car is a Barryboy or a Chav or a former Corsa owner. Now, I'm none of those things, and I don't really see why I would want to put with this. There are some extremely pleasant people on here as well, but the small minority of keyboard warriors really is off-putting. And it's in the interests of the forum to encourage modders as who REALLY pays for the forums? The people who sell the bolt-ons and the remaps and the bodykits.

It costs nothing to be polite.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

wja96 said:


> It costs nothing to be polite.


+1


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Really isn't the club message we welcome everyone even those with the boring MkIIs . Please do not take this as the club point of view as those of you will know who made the effort to come to the annual evenTT last Sunday we really are a polite bunch . Even if you can't understand our accents lol


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry me no understandee


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Here, (and I can only really all about the Mk II forums) it's totally different, where anyone who mods a car is a Barryboy or a Chav or a former Corsa owner. Now, I'm none of those things, and I don't really see why I would want to put with this. There are some extremely pleasant people on here as well, but the small minority of keyboard warriors really is off-putting. And it's in the interests of the forum to encourage modders as who REALLY pays for the forums? The people who sell the bolt-ons and the remaps and the bodykits. It costs nothing to be polite.


+1 very much agree, over the last couple of years Ive asked a lot of questions and tried to put up info on what Ive done but when I see comments that others get just for sharing what theyve done or would like to do it Ive had second thoughts and then though sod it anyway, its my car and its those who are interested not those who are not.

In fact the VERY FIRST 'how to' I put up was greeted by an immediate brief post by a VERY long standing and still currently active member (thousands of posts) - - - - his post simply said "WHY?"

Did that make me feel welcome or what :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

grasmere said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Here, (and I can only really all about the Mk II forums) it's totally different, where anyone who mods a car is a Barryboy or a Chav or a former Corsa owner. Now, I'm none of those things, and I don't really see why I would want to put with this. There are some extremely pleasant people on here as well, but the small minority of keyboard warriors really is off-putting. And it's in the interests of the forum to encourage modders as who REALLY pays for the forums? The people who sell the bolt-ons and the remaps and the bodykits. It costs nothing to be polite.
> ...


Sounds like me lol sorry but I like my cars boring ,but this is a forum and the idea is to share views and ask questions everyone is entitled to their own views.


----------



## coltonskilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Dont think i will bother joining then!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

........


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't think I'll be renewing either maybe we can sell the club to the canooks


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

coltonskilly said:


> Dont think i will bother joining then!!


1 less mk2 user on here [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

that's a joke before anyone starts getting angry/upset

Its a forum guys, You ain't going to please everyone. If You like the Idea of a certain mod, put it up, don't listen to he haters, think of it as a free bump :wink: your car do what you want. There are ALOT worse forums out their ! Believe me.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> Its a forum guys, You ain't going to please everyone. If You like the Idea of a certain mod, put it up, don't listen to he haters, think of it as a free bump :wink: your car do what you want. There are ALOT worse forums out their ! Believe me.


But the only thing the TTOC and this forum has in common is the TTOC cashing in on new forum members who wish to buy or sell on here.

Personally I don't like all the secrecy concerning 'the classified / PM rules' the TTOC put in place on a forum they don't even own... how does that work?? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gizmo68 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a forum guys, You ain't going to please everyone. If You like the Idea of a certain mod, put it up, don't listen to he haters, think of it as a free bump :wink: your car do what you want. There are ALOT worse forums out their ! Believe me.
> ...


We didn't put the rules in place the previous owner did ,if people join the club we have all their details, the admin team update rules from time to time. As for cashing in really?? I would rather just have people who wanted to belong to the club rather to bypass a security measure but that's just me . I have no part in running this forum and wouldn't want people to think that the club does.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phope said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > It costs nothing to be polite.
> ...


+ another 1


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> I think if you actually ask the people who I have conveyed my reasons to, they might tell
> you, I left and stayed way because of you and your attitude!
> 
> At Poole I was quite happily having a chat to 996Cab when you came over and barged in
> ...


I love the way you bend the truth. Yes I did speak to you to attempt to persuade you to rejoin, despite your previous vociferous comments, the TTOC had changed since you had had issues with the old committee and IMO under the new stewardship of Nick (Nem) things had changed for the better. Your comments went along the lines you "could get everything you needed from the TTOC without being a member". I do not recall butting in, but assuming I did then it was for maybe 2 or 3 minutes (lets double that for your exaggeration to 6 mins) in a 180 minute meet, plenty of time to continue with the other guy. In which case maybe I gave him a good excuse to get away from you? :roll:

Finally I am no longer rep, so as "I am the reason you wouldn't rejoin" you no longer have that excuse (or maybe this is just a BS excuse to criticise my work as regional rep, which is rich bearing in mind when you were rep you organised 3 meets and failed to turn up to 2 of them!)

Stalk you? I have far better things to do with my life, which is why I hadnt replied earlier. :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

...........


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

wja96 said:


> I have to say that, in general, I find Audi owners (and that includes TT owners) somewhat unpleasant.


I note that you live in Thetford ,It would be great if you came along to the East Anglia local meets and then you might find that most of us ( If not all ) are just enthusiasts with a real passion for our TT.

Be good to meet you and demonstrate what the TTOC is about.

Neil


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say that, in general, I find Audi owners (and that includes TT owners) somewhat unpleasant.
> ...


I will get along one day. Unfortunately, although on paper I live in Thetford, I really live in hotels as my work takes me all over the country (currently the Scottish midlands) so I'm generally not about. I do try and support the club as much as possible (I've got all the merchandise and a complete set of magazines) and I've done the last two EvenTTs, both of which I enjoyed enormously.

I'll be on one of those cruises on day, I promise!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am very sad you have felt the need to express yourself this way. My comment was directed to the manner in which your sarcastic post was in very bad taste. How can you talk about the forum like this? Its a privilege to be a part of this community with a lot of very nice people across the country. Do you think you will gain self respect by starting a thread like this?

The very fact you have to express your self in this insecure way, does not represent you in the best light. Seems to me you are ready to throw your toys out of your playpen at any opportune moment. Just have a laugh at yourself and lighten up, this is meant to be fun. I am not the only one who thinks this trust me. I know for a fact you have had head to head run ins with other forum members.
This is a great car club if not one of the best. At the end of the day it is your loss and choice whether you join or not. If you want to be a part of it i suggest you lighten up a bit. As i said previously this is meant to be the fun recreational part of life. I am ready to shake hands and call a truce. But i promise, you will make no friends posting stuff like this.

regards
Damien.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I do think people must be allowed to express themselves without it being linked instantly to the TTOC.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... can't we all just get along??? ... [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

jamman said:


> I do think people must be allowed to express themselves without it being linked instantly to the TTOC.


Spot on shag


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

.......


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

.......


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok let me put it a slightly different way.

Imagine me in a dusky pink caterpillar suit with the voice of lets say a very camp John Inman.

"I do think people must be allowed to express themselves without it being linked instantly to the TTOC"

I'm not (as everyone knows) a massive TTOC fan but Rob come on does it really matter, really

PS Jamman for MOD Anarchy rules KO :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Interesting one this. Rob , Just because Damien is a TTOC rep does that mean he cant express himself in his normal way :? As James says just because Damien didn't like what you said does not mean its anything to do with the TTOC.

And you say you have no interest in the club but quite clearly you do :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Neil - it is just Rob having his usual pop at the TTOC, because things are not to his liking. I had to keep quiet when I was rep, but what was obvious is as Rob was the rep before me he had done virtually nothing for the club (as I said earlier he turned up to only one of the, IIRC, 3 events he organised).

Maybe one day soon he will buy that R8 he said he was going to buy and join the R8 forums and clubs?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Why don't we all just kiss and make up?

I'm not joining the TTOC because I don't want to lose my stars


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

........


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rob from someone on the outside of the hallowed "TTOC" you don't half come across as very bitter matey.

Move on life is too short. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jamman said:


> .... life is to short.


Dont worry Rob is Short too :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> ........


Editing posts now Rob come on :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

jamman said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > ........
> ...


I have deleted anything that could be deemed offensive as I know how sensitive people are 
and trying to find my caring side


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


>


Proof you can give it, but not take it? :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

MK2's are boring anyway....

[smiley=gossip.gif]

:roll:


----------

